# Crafting Junk Items for Gulliver



## sudowoodoe (Apr 11, 2018)

Since we know that getting villagers is just RNG now, does anyone have any go-to craft items that are quick and cheap to make? (cotton, metal, wood, etc)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 11, 2018)

Craft the bamboo fence. It’s only 260 bells, needs 6 wood and it takes 1 minute to complete.


----------

